# Game thread: Blazers vs. Suns



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Starting lineup tonight - Blake, Webster, Outlaw, Khryapa, Theo
Zach on bench due to being tardy.

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

barfo said:


> Zach on bench due to being tardy.


Idiot.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Idiot.



Leopard.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

****. Nate just ****ing start Telfair.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ABM said:


> Leopard.


Maybe you're right...

But Damon seemingly changed HIS spots. It's not that tough to get there on time. He needs to get it through his thick skull that he needs to be 1 hour early for everything. I don't know...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Gee I really like TIm Thomas.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

look they're hugging! 

boo to fsn


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, that's a ugly hairdo Miles has.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Zach needs to shoot from backcourt more often.

barfo


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ZACH RANDOLPH BABY!Wow..what a shot..

Telfair doing good once again. :wink:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Yea Zach, nice shot! Now make some free throws!!!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

And once again, we must ask: Why hasn't Viktor gotten more playing time this year?

barfo


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Why hasn't Martell and Telfair played together???!!!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

miles is having a decent game.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

main thing here is we are winning the battle of the boards, and by a decent margin


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*bs call on zach*

there was no foul on that. bell ran into him, zach had his spot. btw, the stupid casino commercial is on with the 3 chicks lip syncing.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What a win.

Steve Blake great game.

Zach Randolph.. 32/14 great game, 33/29/32 the last 3 games. Really stepping it up, and I believe he has found his blend of inside/outside.

Telfair him and Blake did a real good tonight together, and it seems with every game he is getting his confidence back and his finishing ability back.

Viktor..my oh my, what a game by him.

and 

Darius Miles finally came to play, great game by him. His shot was falling and it opened everything up. 


I think that Nate needs to really think about starting Telfair/Blake in the backcourt.


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

Miles was a great contributer, Skinner hustled, Zach Hustled and contributed to the awesome win,what a game he had, Viktor Khrayapa what a game he contributed and had great defensive stands. blake had awesome numbers the assists as well as in points.

I wish we could play like this more consistently. What a great job out bench players and starters played. Great hard fought game. I'd like the Rose garden to be like this every home game. time to go to school and stick this down blazer haters.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Where's Dixon, is he hurt?


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

Yea he had some knee problems


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BlazerFan said:


> Where's Dixon, is he hurt?


Yep. Terrific contribution from Dixon tonight, I think he was key to the blazer victory. Let's hope he can keep it up.

barfo


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> Idiot.


Still think that about Zach? Guess he ruined the Quick/Canzano article for tomorrow with his play!
:cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well this is what happenes when you follow the game plan and listen to nate while makeing out shots.

good game all around today


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

barfo said:


> Yep. Terrific contribution from Dixon tonight, I think he was key to the blazer victory. Let's hope he can keep it up.
> 
> barfo


Dude dixon didnt even play this game he was sitting out, did u even watch the game?!?! :eek8:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

NWsportsfan said:


> Dude dixon didnt even play this game he was sitting out, did u even watch the game?!?! :eek8:


That was my point, dude.

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from the game tonight, I have to say excellent game, excellent crowd (Rose Garden looked to be 2/3 full tonight). It was nice to see the team come to life tonight. 

I noticed that Miles definitly is not recovered from his injury fully. His mobility is questionable at best right now. 

Sebastian had an excellent game, and between him, Blake and Martell, they did a very good job from the guard spots playing in control and getting some defensive pressure on the Phoenix swingmen. I was not as impressed with Jack tonight, he looked a little out of control and a little over matched when he was on the floor. Sebastians confidence the last few games has been startling. The last few games when he comes up the court, he looks like he knows how to attack and what plays to run. Him and Blake actually work very well together, because he brings some speed to the game that allows Blake to play more of an off ball game, yet at the same time, it gives a lot more ball handling out on the floor. 

Viktor had an excellent game, I wish he would be this agressive every night, when he is and he doesn't pass up good shots, he can be effective. The problem is you don't know which Viktor is going to show up each night.

Outlaw made some nice plays in the 4th, he is really beginning to pick up on how to play off the ball. 

Last but not least, Zbo was a beast tonight. His 3 point shooting has really opened up his offensive game, but I am worried he will turn into an Antoine Walker. If he keeps shooting at this clip, he won't remind people of Antoine Walker at all.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I was at the game (and my "draft the 'stache" sign made the big screen twice)..

crowd was juiced. Infact, I hadn't leaped out of my seat that much in a long time. T'was nice. 

Even stood up and cheered the last minute or so.

everyone had a good game (altho darius and others still had mental lapses on D)

offensively, he played much better. I really hope he can keep it up, but his effort on D is still lazy. Oh well, props to him tho.

Zach was really good.

Blake and Telfair maybe should start together (well, in some cases). Both had really really good games. 

Overall, it felt like an old game from about 6 years ago. Maybe it was seeing rasta monsta there (no love for BG on the big screen tho). 

Tonites game, and the Lakers game, showed that portlanders are dying to have a team to support. Just that those minority idiots (and I mean that as in the # of them, not their race obvioulsy) who spout off on TV make it seem otherwise.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh I wish I could have seen the game tonight; I'll admit that I was expecting a pretty horrific loss tonight, so I met up with a friend for the Sopranos, but I regret that decision now. I'll catch the replay tomorrow night, though on CNW. Can't wait.


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

Hap said:


> I was at the game (and my "draft the 'stache" sign made the big screen twice)..
> 
> crowd was juiced. Infact, I hadn't leaped out of my seat that much in a long time. T'was nice.
> 
> ...


Dang i wanted to see that sign   Sorry Barfo i didnt catch ur sarcasm, i was too pumped for the big W over number 3 in the west


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Great game - terrific performances all around.

What was most impressive was the fact that Pheonix actually played a good game - good shooting percentage, plenty of assists, not many TOs, etc. *Yet, the Blazers actually out-played them in virtually all of those categories.* :clap: 

Portland definately beat the Suns soundly in 2 cateogories - bench points and rebounds. Another solid game by Telfair and Victor was hitting his shots and playing great defense. Miles even showed some hustle for once. ZBo was fantastic again - even off of the bench. You could even argue that Blake out-played Nash; atleast by a litte bit. 

BTW, what happened to Dixon - was he sick?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Sitting at the Rose Garden after the 10-0 start I was getting ready to duck and cover - what an awesome game the rest of the way! Rose Garden nearly sold out, team playing uptempo ball and going toe-to-toe with one of the league's best and pulling out the win! Great time!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

southnc said:


> BTW, what happened to Dixon - was he sick?


His knee is giving him some trouble right now.

Any other Vancouverites know if the game will be re-broadcast on CNW tomorrow night? I'd hate to completely miss a win, especially against the Suns.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

This has to be the record for the all-time shortest game thread in the history of the Blazers board.

That was a fun game! The Blazers hustled and just played tough and with confidence. It didn't hurt that they made their outside shots either, but that was a really good game overall. 

I was especially pleased with the hustle defense by Telfair. He was really using his quickness to get after it and stay in front of guys. I was also pleased by Nate not yanking him after he missed a couple of shots. IMO Martell played very good defense for a guy straight out of high school. He's going to be big and strong and a real handful for other teams during his career. I'm glad we've got him.

Blazers earned it.

:cheers:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

who would have thought the Blazers would beat the suns in the 4th Q with offense? Zbo's rebounds and Blake's assists is where it's at. I'm dissapointed at Telfair's two assists in 26 minutes though, especially on the day of his movie premier on TV but according to Quick it's Nate's fault.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great game! Great game to be at! 

I agree with another poster about not seeing Webster and Telfair in the game at the same time, I think they are meant to be together with Telfair breaking down the D and kicking it out to Webster, but Blake and Telfair together tonite did really well.

Viktor played a excellent game like usual. He always plays well though it isn't as apparent some nites.

Zach is showing he's obvious our best player.

Loved the ball movement. Was worried early when Blake seem to be sitting on the ball but once Zach got in the game it changed everything.

Two games in a row I've been at and we won, the Lakers, and this game against the Suns. LOVE IT!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Target said:


> who would have thought the Blazers would beat the suns in the 4th Q with offense? Zbo's rebounds and Blake's assists is where it's at. I'm dissapointed at Telfair's two assists in 26 minutes though, especially on the day of his movie premier on TV but according to Quick it's Nate's fault.


McMillan wouldn't have played Bassy 26 minutes if he wasn't doing something right. Sounded like Telfair was more of a SG anyway.

I don't think Quick's article implied that Nate stunted Telfair's growth; if anything, it just showed that Telfair has to adjust his expectations both of his coach and of himself, and he's trying to do that.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

southnc said:


> BTW, what happened to Dixon - was he sick?


I hope it happens again next game.

I've been against him even when he was playing well and everyone was defending his poor defense. He's not our best option at the SG and I hope tonight (though only one game) proves it a little.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

How was Z-bo on defense tonight?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mgb said:


> Two games in a row I've been at and we won, the Lakers, and this game against the Suns. LOVE IT!!


You *ARE* going on the road with them aren't you? :raised_ey


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeh i sure hope that mgb will go and sneak with the team in a suitcase or something.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Wish I'd gotten to see this one - sounds like a great game! 

I'm certainly re-thinking my early praise of Juan Dixon, but heck - he was a big reason why the Blazers were winning games at the beginning of the season. However, I have to say that long-term, we need the superstar talents - like Telfair, Miles, and Z-Bo - to carry the day. Sounds like tonight they did (with some help from Viktor, Blake, and Outlaw?).


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Eddie House got PWNED by Telfair. 

I'm still wondering about Nate's rotations:
* Martell and Telfair never played a minute together. 
* Kryhapa had it GOING on defense and offense all night. Then he gets pulled for the majority of the 4th quarter in favor of Outlaw who really hadn't done much. 
* Skinner played well, but he was gone in the 4th I'm pretty sure (due to a smaller lineup). 
* I thought Webster played well in the 1st half, but didn't really see him the 2nd half. 

Good win by the Blazers though. Z-bo was a monster against the (fake) bigs. Though I am getting scared he keeps shooting the three. He was actually WAVING for that one he took.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> McMillan wouldn't have played Bassy 26 minutes if he wasn't doing something right. Sounded like Telfair was more of a SG anyway.
> 
> I don't think Quick's article implied that Nate stunted Telfair's growth; if anything, it just showed that Telfair has to adjust his expectations both of his coach and of himself, and he's trying to do that.


No. Telfair was playing PG, but he read the scouting report on the suns and they are weak at help D. So you just have to swing it around on them and you can score, and Telfair would pass to Blake who would pass to the shooter for the assist. Still Blake/Telfair combo seemed to work real well tonight.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks like Zach is back, finally. Miles must've played better in the 1st half,because he looked pretty bad in the 2nd half minus the last couple of shots he took. Man we need to see more Bassy and Martell together, and Blake played great as well. I still think he is great trade bait though. We still have too many SF's...and i missed the 1st half, how deep was that one zach shot you all are talking about? It was nice to ssee them finally playh well and to get the crowd rocking, great win!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think someone said on the radio it was a 70 foot shot. I was on the end that Zach was shooting from and it looked like it had a chance and boy did it light up the crowd when it went in! He wasn't even close to half court when he shot it.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> No. Telfair was playing PG, but he read the scouting report on the suns and they are weak at help D. So you just have to swing it around on them and you can score, and Telfair would pass to Blake who would pass to the shooter for the assist. Still Blake/Telfair combo seemed to work real well tonight.


Ah thanks for clearing that up. Sounds like it was pretty fun to watch.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zidane said:


> Yeh i sure hope that mgb will go and sneak with the team in a suitcase or something.


Telfair is going to hide me in his pillow case! 

Sorry, guys, I'm only going to four more games so that means we'll get 24 wins this year. I do want to go to the last game of the season so maybe 25.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If this game taught us anything it's that we need to draft Morrison and try to land Reddick also. 53.9% I believe is the number the Blazers shot. The only reason we won tonight is Viktor and Miles were draining shots they don't usually hit consistantly. It certainly is no coincidink that Blake had a career high in assists last night either. 

Other thoughts

Webster needs to catch and shoot at this point in his career. This summer work on moving and shooting. His b-ball IQ is really high. He always seems to move the ball to the right person on offense. The team flows better with him rather than Dixon.

Telfair had way more than 2 assists. I'm not sure where that number came from. I saw the box score and rewatched the game and counted at least 5 and possibly a few more. 

If Zach plays like this the rest of the year and we can get rid of Miles in the off season we might actually be pretty good next year.

Nate......RUN MORE. The fans actually like a team that gets up and down


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah Morrison but not JJ we dont need him if we get da stache and darft a big or a euro we can stache away for a bit.

trade bait:
miles, dixon, joel, theo its hard to remember when joel and theo both played for us in the same game.

skinner had a good game and since skinner came zbo has been a beast


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah Morrison but not JJ we dont need him if we get da stache and darft a big or a euro we can stache away for a bit.
> 
> trade bait:
> miles, dixon, joel, theo its hard to remember when joel and theo both played for us in the same game.
> ...



I guess I don't understand why we wouldn't need Reddick if we got Morrison. They play different possistions. We don't need a big to stash away somewhere. 

Our roster could look something like this if we are lucky

Joel/Skinner
Zach/ Viktor
Morrison/Outlaw
Webster/Reddick
Telfair/Blake 

I'd like to see them move Miles, and I think they could get good value for him if they package Jack with him

The same goes with Theo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I would rather have a Tall PF


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> I would rather have a Tall PF


Would this be Bargnani, Aldridge or someone else?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> I would rather have a Tall PF


Instead of one who can put up 32 points and 14 rebounds? And shoot lights out from three? 

If we could just bottle the last three performances of Randolph and get it on a nightly basis, he'd easily be worth all that money we spent on him, and probably be the best big man in the league behind Brand and Garnett. 

I seriously doubt that happens. Even still, I'm pretty impressed with the improvements he's made to his game this year. If not for the injury, he might be having an All Star season right now.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

not instead of zbo, what I ment was if we drafted Morrison I want a tall pf pf/c 

bargnani tiago someone that is taller than 6'9"


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

That half court shot i say won us the game. U guys see how happy Z-bo and the team was after halftime. Big encouragement! If Juan comes back in we should get him more used to moving the ball around in practice like the night against Pheonix. We played perfect beating the Number 3 team in the West


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

NWsportsfan said:


> That half court shot i say won us the game. U guys see how happy Z-bo and the team was after halftime. Big encouragement! If Juan comes back in we should get him more used to moving the ball around in practice like the night against Pheonix. We played perfect beating the Number 3 team in the West



If Juan comes back in we should do what I do and just cry. I hate watching him play more than any other player


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I guess I don't understand why we wouldn't need Reddick if we got Morrison. They play different possistions. We don't need a big to stash away somewhere.
> 
> Our roster could look something like this if we are lucky
> 
> ...


We don't need another big man? How do you figure that?

Joel: walking injury
Theo: walking injury
Skinner: average
Zach: good
Khryapa: small forward

We have one good big man. We need quality players pretty much everywhere. JJ Redick is not going to be a quality NBA player.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> We don't need another big man? How do you figure that?
> 
> Joel: walking injury
> Theo: walking injury
> ...



Is that because he's smart or a good shooter? Oh well none the less you've convinced me. Let's draft a Euro kid like Splitter or Bargnani or whatever. All of them have turned out spectacular. 

Khryapa is taller than Zach you know. He is a young kid who has the shoulders to fill out a lot more.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> If Juan comes back in we should do what I do and just cry. I hate watching him play more than any other player


 Oh c'mon - Juan has played some big games for this team. I'm not implying he should start and agree he can occasionally be a defensive liability. But, he can hit clutch shots, make steals for easy deuces, and (when his shot is on) can score a whole bunch of points in a short period of time. Plus, he's a good role model and mentor for the the other inexperienced SGs on this team.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree with what you said and think all of that points to him being a good spark off the bench. Use him when we need some three point shooting, if his shot is on, let him run with it, if he's having an "off" night, sit him down again. He's too inconsistent to be used as a starter, you just never know if he's going to show up.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

southnc said:


> Oh c'mon - Juan has played some big games for this team. I'm not implying he should start and agree he can occasionally be a defensive liability. But, he can hit clutch shots, make steals for easy deuces, and (when his shot is on) can score a whole bunch of points in a short period of time. Plus, he's a good role model and mentor for the the other inexperienced SGs on this team.



I couldn't agree more with everything you said. (except that Juan is a defensive liability ALL THE TIME, not occasionally) You however just described the perfect bench player.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

southnc said:


> Oh c'mon - Juan has played some big games for this team. I'm not implying he should start and agree he can occasionally be a defensive liability. But, he can hit clutch shots, make steals for easy deuces, and (when his shot is on) can score a whole bunch of points in a short period of time. Plus, he's a good role model and mentor for the the other inexperienced SGs on this team.


 You just described a perfect role player to come off the bench. When he's on he can play 25-30 minutes, but when he's not we can get his butt right back on the bench. I don't Juan one bit, but I'm ok with him still getting some minutes off the bench.


----------

